
Online IDE - C/C++, Java, PHP, Python, Perl and 40+ compilers and intepreters - necenzurat
http://www.ideone.com/
======
benhoyt
Competition is good and all that, but from my vantage point it seems like a
slow-loading and ad-ridden version of codepad.org: <http://codepad.org/>

Edit: That said, ideone does have an API.

~~~
Goronmon
Yeah, the ad-ridden part bothers me the most. I immediately closed the window
once I saw the page plastered with ads without even trying it out to see if it
was any good. That's just not something I'd ever want to use.

~~~
reemrevnivek
Adblock does a good job of removing ads here:

<http://i.imgur.com/YO7bt.png>

A tool like this isn't the place for an ad-supported model. This is a place to
work with text, and the colorful, animated, image-based ads are simply too
distracting to do any real work for more than a minute or two.

------
warmfuzzykitten
I tried to run this:

public class Foo { public static void main(String[] args) {
System.out.println("foo"); } }

And got an error "class Foo should be in a file named Foo.java". Sweet!

Syntax highlighting doesn't seem to do anything. Isn't it a little grand to be
calling this an IDE?

~~~
swGooF
Don't specify the class as public. Then you can name it whatever you want.

------
5hoom
This is pretty cool.

It's always good to try out new languages but it can be time consuming getting
things up & running before you can make your "hello world".

I wrote my first Go program just now, might try Prolog next :)

------
rasur
It has a bash interpreter. My first thought was "I wonder if anyone's tried
fork bombing it" (no, I have not and will not try, that would be rude).

~~~
ximeng
I assumed they'd handle this and tried it. From the FAQ: up to 16 processes
can be created, maximum execution time is 5 seconds.

<http://ideone.com/F3GBH> shows the output from a fork bomb. Basically nothing
goes wrong, as I'd expect.

------
koopajah
After reading about a bug where, in C, a comment line ended with a backslash
leading next line to be commented to, I tried it in your ide and the syntax
highlighting does not reflect this. (details of the bug here :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2919511>)

------
arihant
The output page does look pretty interesting, specially for debugging code
collaboratively as one can share the output URL. The page contains execution
time, errors and the code, very well arranged.

That said, 'print 5' in python took 11 seconds.

~~~
kuszi
Yes, collaborative debugging might be the case to use ideone. You might for
example want to provide the input data to someones code to show up bugs in it.

------
mtogo
How does this differ from Codepad, which has been around a while?
<http://codepad.org/>

Edit: The ability to use the tab key is pretty awesome.

~~~
checker
Codepad doesn't have Java.

------
BlackJack
One advantage of this is that you can pipe in input. I don't think codepad
allows that.

------
nekitamo
Slow, doesn't compile, syntax highlighting doesn't work. Better luck next
time!

------
jister
I chose C# and it doesn't compile this:

var s = "Hello World!";

~~~
captain-asshat
Perhaps because it compiles programs and not expressions? Try wrapping it in a
Main method and see.

~~~
kuszi
Please use "insert template" and "insert sample" to start with working code.

------
ilcavero
couldn't get a Scala hello world running, was exasperated by the slow
response, ran away

------
lloeki
Sad to see the "recent code" mostly shows a bunch of "Hello, world!" and no
one trying to push the limits.

~~~
autotelicum
You can adapt some of the benchmark programs from
<http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/> I can not see it being used for much
except trying a new language or a benchmark.

The compilation performance reminds me of the 'beloved' time sharing systems
of the eighties and earlier. Had to go to work in the middle of the night, so
compilations didn't take an unpredictably long time. With PC's (CP/M-80,
XENIX) came more predictable performance. Feels like a history repeat - going
back to the terminal age with HTML forms somewhat like 3270 submit and AJAX
more like DEC VT-100. Not exactly of course, but like a pendulum swinging from
server-side to client-side and now back to server-side.

